# Shooting recurves with a release?



## bwhntr4168 (Mar 15, 2005)

you can but i have yet to see any recurve shooter shoot one? shoot what is right for you!! if you shoot it better with a release thans thats the way to go! jmo


----------



## AllenRead (Jan 12, 2004)

You won't be able to use the release in any organized competition that I know about.

However, if you are hunting or just shooting it for fun, it's perfectly acceptable. The early releases were designed by and for recurve archers.

If you consider the thumb ring a release, then shooting recurves with a release goes back several centuries.


----------



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

*release*

that would be intresting. never seen it done but not saying it cant be done.


----------



## mike45 (Sep 13, 2003)

We have a few disabled people in our club who use a release shooting a recurve bow, without any problems, however, if you are not disabled you can't use a release in any F.I.T.A. competition.
Good shooting
Mike.


----------



## jmm83164 (Sep 29, 2008)

*Of course you can*

I 've considered buying a Martin Jaguar Recurve and setting it like my hunting bow with a biscuit and the same sight. I could throw it in my suit case as a back up when I travel to hunt. 
Mike


----------



## Keener (Dec 1, 2009)

jmm83164 said:


> I 've considered buying a Martin Jaguar Recurve and setting it like my hunting bow with a biscuit and the same sight. I could throw it in my suit case as a back up when I travel to hunt.
> Mike


Thats my plan too.... I'm gonna put a D-loop on it and use my release, or fingers. Depends on my mood and what I'll be doing.


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

You would be better off with fingers. I have known many people that have tried a release and gone back to fingers. Remember it is a totally different way to shoot than a compound. Recurves are more of a snap shoot rather than holding like a compound and the draw is usually much shorter


----------



## curverbowruss (Feb 23, 2003)

I have experimented with the release just to see what would happen. My bow is not like the Hoyts. Its NOT a past center cut riser. I use a sight, and flipper 2 rest on it. By rights the bow was NOT originally made for sights etc.. Using a release just didn't feel right. I got used to it, but my shooting was much better with a tab, and fingers. As already stated--its not like shooting a compound. There is NO let off what so ever. I tend to draw, get to a very specific anchor, and quickly aquire the target, uncurl my fingers maintaning keeping my hand at my face for the follow through. A release really screwed that up for me, and I could never get a consistant thing going for me. I can do very well with my recurve, but the one thing for me that quickly screws up my accuracy is a poor follow through. The minute I move my hand from my face--bad things happen to my consistancy as far as accuracy goes. A release really didn't help me at all, and I gave up on that, and went back to fingers. For me the release aid was simply an experiment. One I won't repeat on my recurve. My compound bows--thats a whole different ball game. Some say that it can be difficult to go back, and forth between shooting compounds, and recurves. I have not encountered that problem. One must focus, and have a different mental picture--for me I anchor with a tab with my second thumb knuckle touching my lower rear jaw bone. With my release which is a thumb release I do a very simular anchor. The process with my recurve however is a much quicker process. I can hold for a little, but NO let off in poundage makes alot of difference. I can hold all day with my compound at full draw, and screw around allowing my sight to float around. With a recurve with, or without sights my mental picture has to happen before the shot--for me this is a must. For me as far as consistancy in accuracy with my recurve I have a a mental process I go through, and it happens much quicker than with my compound. For me though aquiring the target seems easy, but the thing for me that is most critical is that knuckle at my jaw bone, and NOT allowing my hand to move from my face--once that sight picture is aquired I simply uncurl my fingers softly allowing the string to go--and maintaining my "T" style form--I will NOT allow my hand to come off, or away from my face until the arrow has hit my target. With my recurve the tab, or glove allows me to have what I call a "feel" of the shot--for lack of better terms. This so called feel is also somthing that is important for me--a release aid takes that "feel" away from me, and I find it does not help me at all. I know I am kind of a weirdo as far as my bow goes as many simply abore, hate the thought of sights, rests on a custom recurve. For me though--the bow is low maintenance, absolutely a blast to shoot, and hunt with. I love to share what has worked for me although it isn't popular among many archers--it works for me. Thats the great thing about archery--there are tons of equipment for all of us--we can have fun in our own individual way with archery--good luck with your new bow, and I hope I haven't bored anyone to death with my readers digest post--just trying to share what has worked for me--I hope I have helped.


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

curverbowruss said:


> I have experimented with the release just to see what would happen. My bow is not like the Hoyts. Its NOT a past center cut riser. I use a sight, and flipper 2 rest on it. By rights the bow was NOT originally made for sights etc.. Using a release just didn't feel right. I got used to it, but my shooting was much better with a tab, and fingers. As already stated--its not like shooting a compound. There is NO let off what so ever. I tend to draw, get to a very specific anchor, and quickly aquire the target, uncurl my fingers maintaning keeping my hand at my face for the follow through. A release really screwed that up for me, and I could never get a consistant thing going for me. I can do very well with my recurve, but the one thing for me that quickly screws up my accuracy is a poor follow through. The minute I move my hand from my face--bad things happen to my consistancy as far as accuracy goes. A release really didn't help me at all, and I gave up on that, and went back to fingers. For me the release aid was simply an experiment. One I won't repeat on my recurve. My compound bows--thats a whole different ball game. Some say that it can be difficult to go back, and forth between shooting compounds, and recurves. I have not encountered that problem. One must focus, and have a different mental picture--for me I anchor with a tab with my second thumb knuckle touching my lower rear jaw bone. With my release which is a thumb release I do a very simular anchor. The process with my recurve however is a much quicker process. I can hold for a little, but NO let off in poundage makes alot of difference. I can hold all day with my compound at full draw, and screw around allowing my sight to float around. With a recurve with, or without sights my mental picture has to happen before the shot--for me this is a must. For me as far as consistancy in accuracy with my recurve I have a a mental process I go through, and it happens much quicker than with my compound. For me though aquiring the target seems easy, but the thing for me that is most critical is that knuckle at my jaw bone, and NOT allowing my hand to move from my face--once that sight picture is aquired I simply uncurl my fingers softly allowing the string to go--and maintaining my "T" style form--I will NOT allow my hand to come off, or away from my face until the arrow has hit my target. With my recurve the tab, or glove allows me to have what I call a "feel" of the shot--for lack of better terms. This so called feel is also somthing that is important for me--a release aid takes that "feel" away from me, and I find it does not help me at all. I know I am kind of a weirdo as far as my bow goes as many simply abore, hate the thought of sights, rests on a custom recurve. For me though--the bow is low maintenance, absolutely a blast to shoot, and hunt with. I love to share what has worked for me although it isn't popular among many archers--it works for me. Thats the great thing about archery--there are tons of equipment for all of us--we can have fun in our own individual way with archery--good luck with your new bow, and I hope I haven't bored anyone to death with my readers digest post--just trying to share what has worked for me--I hope I have helped.



ECELLENT POST well said.


----------



## Keener (Dec 1, 2009)

Dale_B1 said:


> ECELLENT POST well said.


Very helpful:darkbeer:


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

Back in the early 70's, alot of people I knew, including myself, shot recurves with releases. Actually pretty common. They seemed to work OK. No problems I remember. 

You could compete anywhere with that setup, but it would only be in freestyle, you'd probably get your clock cleaned...


----------



## Whitey375 (Mar 26, 2009)

I have thought about picking one of those up and setting it up like a compound. Here in Oregon we have a select few hunts that are an easy draw but they are traditional equipment only. Thought that might be a fun hunt, but I am terrible with fingers.


----------

